# That non-classical music which you just, "no".



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

the "non-classical music" version of the thread <That music which you just, "no".>


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

Incredibly energetic, "happy" and thematic trance from the late 90s onward. 

Actually that can hit right when I'm on the correct amount and varieties of drugs, which may be the intent of the music, but my god it's way too cheesy to listen to otherwise


----------



## gregorx (Jan 25, 2020)

Show tunes.................................


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

The modern kid's accent.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

[sigh]

https://www.talkclassical.com/71707-music-you-just-no-6.html#post2111247


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Most rap gets the 'no' from me.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

being from South America, Cumbia


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

New age, post-rock, progressive metal, smooth jazz...


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Frank Sinatra, grunge rock, Asian-pop, anything with a breathy voice, anything with a whiny voice, like Oasis, REM, and Radiohead, Hip-Hop past 1993, modern soul, modern country, Katy Perry et al, Carole King, Joni Mitchell et al, Husker Du, smooth jazz, Arcade Fire.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

All rap/hip hop and most of the rest.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Do you have "dance bands" anywhere but Norway and Sweden? Danseband is my idea of hell. Welcome to hell.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

All Country & Western and 98% of Rap.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2021)

110% of rap. (I'm not taking any chances...)


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Jazz (majority of it), metal (all types), rap, hip-hop, modern r'n'b, modern pop, grunge, most indie hipster music, The Smiths.... probably 90% of the music is NO for me.
And probably the worst music is "great songs you haven't heard' since 99% of the music I haven't heard sucks. :tiphat:


----------

